# 23 wks pregnant and in PAIN



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

just this past weekend i started having stomach pain in my lower right and sometiems left side....i've had this type of pain before before i got pregnant and i really think it's either my IBS or my ulcerative proctitis.....probably just my IBS since there's no blood or mucous in my stool. but what can i do and have any of you had this when pregnant? just the pain-feels like a pulling..could be a mix of my round ligaments stretching and my ibs but want it to STOP!!!!sitting at work with heating pad!thanks.heather


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi that has been my main problem since about your point in preg, but now it accompanies d about 75% of the time. Are you getting enough fiber?? I would tell your OB at your next appointment, be adimant that your IBS is flaring up and your main concern is the abdomonal cramping. With RL pain if you bend towards that area it usually stops. Make sur eyou enforce that it is your IBS, they will tyr to blow it off as some sort of preg issue.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

thank you...will do that on monday when i see my ob for my 24 week appt. does fiber help you? what helps you with your pain?


----------

